# كيف يصنع معجون الاسنان من الصابون السائل



## سميح نصار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ممن لديه الخبره ان يشرح كيف صناعة معجون الاسنان من الصابون السائل او اي شكل 
وما هى الطريقه المثلى لذلك
ولكم جزيل الشكر
سميح رام الله فلسطين


----------



## نور الزمان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*عليك به*

ما سألت عنه يمكنك البحث عنه في كتاب
shreve's chemical process industries 
chapter 29
ارجو ان تستفيد منه


----------



## سميح نصار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا نور الزمان ما العمل لا يوجد مكتبات علميه للبحث لدينا ارجو لمن لدبه القدره ترجمة الشرح وارساله او بدون ترجمه
وشكرا سميح رام الله قلسطين


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## المهندس باسل قاسم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا نور يسلمن


----------

